# IIS: localhost verlangt Passwort ?



## Vatar (7. Februar 2005)

Nabend.

Ich hab vorhin mal den IIS installiert, weil ich fürs netzwerk einen ftp-dienst einrichten wollte. Aber egal was ich auf dem localhost mache, er verlangt immer eine anmeldung und ich hab keine Ahnung was der Benutzername oder das PW sein soll (die lokalen Benutzer sinds offenbar nicht, die hab ich schon versucht). Das tolle: ich kann die Hilfeseiten (.asp) nicht aufrufen, weil er da auch eine anmeldung will. Anonymes Anmelden geht auch nicht (also eigentlich geht nix)

Bin für alle Vorschläge offen.
thx


----------



## MCIglo (7. Februar 2005)

IIS deinstallieren.
gibt genug sichere FTP und HTTP-Server


----------



## Vatar (7. Februar 2005)

Ich brauchs aber um Visual Studio.NET zu installieren. Sonst meckert er


----------



## flashOr (8. Februar 2005)

Bist du in einer Domaine oder nicht
Eigentlich müssten die lokalen Benutzer mit Passwd funktionieren, falls doch nicht dann versuch mal die Anmeldung beim IIS nur auf Windows Authentication zu stellen, dann müsste es auch gehen.


----------



## generador (8. Februar 2005)

Wenn es die Verwaltungswebseite ist rufe sie als Administrator auf
dann sollte es gehen
Wenn du auf Port 80 gehts sollte bei den anderen immer eine Seiter erscheinen.Glaube Seite im Aufbau oder so


----------

